# Accident in rouen update



## carol (May 29, 2014)

Hi all firstly, thanks so much for the support, advice and offers of help.

ADAC have contacted me and said they'll pay for another night in the hotel (it's a bank holiday) and that they've found a specialist garage to assess the cost of repairs. I'm not optimistic so will still need to sort out if I can get the van home. Lots of people have commented on my rights if it's written off but still confused so will cross that bridge when I need to.

They've also offered me a hire car for 7 days to carry on to my destination or get home so I'm going to go down to the caravan I was going to look at, in the Poitiers region and stay there for a few days. Insurance will pay up to £150 to get me home. Channa has suggested hiring a van in the UK to come and get me and my belongings from the van if needs be which sounds like a possibility.

The thought of leaving my lovely little camper behind for scrap fills me with despair and horror and is the worst thing about this horrible turn of events. I know it's just a heap of metal, but those who have seen it will agree it's a lovely little thing and I've not seen another one like it inside. Maybe I can ask N Brown to fit me a t5?


----------



## pochaie (May 29, 2014)

*Good to hear*

I think your doing the right thing by carrying on with your trip, hopefully once out of Rouen you will feel better ( i always do, traffic is so dire there) hopefully the forecast is right and the weather for the next week is a bit better. And you never know, when you return the news may be better than you thought, Live in hope xx:goodluck:


----------



## horshamjack (May 29, 2014)

carol said:


> Hi all firstly, thanks so much for the support, advice and offers of help.
> 
> ADAC have contacted me and said they'll pay for another night in the hotel (it's a bank holiday) and that they've found a specialist garage to assess the cost of repairs. I'm not optimistic so will still need to sort out if I can get the van home. Lots of people have commented on my rights if it's written off but still confused so will cross that bridge when I need to.
> 
> ...



Glad you are getting assistance from ADAC and that you are continuing your journey to view the caravan 
Hopefully some good news may come out of this fingers crossed 
I know what you are going through with the van but they are replaceable In the end 
Just glad your in one piece 
Be Lucky


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 29, 2014)

I was really sorry to hear this Carol what a nightmare. I'm just glad you're OK physically if not shaken mentally.

I've admired your courage going to France alone and I hope you get over this terrible experience.

Fingers crossed your van can limp home and be repaired.

It is so nice to see you have so much support from this forum.


----------



## carol (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Haydn, it really is amazing the support and good wishes I've received.


----------



## daisymini (May 29, 2014)

OMG CAROL..!!!   Trust you to rip the van roof off...So glad your ok,  Fingers crossed you get sorted and you and your van get home.


----------



## lebesset (May 29, 2014)

sorry I am too far away to come and lend a hand carol [ you are not the first this has happened to you know ! ]
unfortunately you have picked a lousy weekend because of the pontage [ bridging ] , bank holiday thursday , day's holiday friday , and you get a nice weekend 

however , not clear what your insurance covers , ADAC is normally clear , but not clear what your uk insurer says , at the end of the day writing off etc is their decision is it not ? how will they asses the costs...there are independant assesors all over france but will they use one ?

I'm about today and friday AM so will keep an eye on the thread , have sent PM


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 29, 2014)

yes i am going to wish you all the best as others have ,thankfully you are unhurt ,that's the main thing .and i hope everything gets sorted out for you .i have only had one vehicle written off by an insurance company and they left the car with me .they said it would not be economical for them to recover it from my home ,store it somewhere and then sell it .so hopefully they will leave it up to you what to do with it if they wright it off .


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 29, 2014)

Was it like in a Bond film? Were you being chased by a fit guy in tight black leather on a huge motorcycle :scooter:and another one in a helicopter lane:and you had to pull some incredible driving stunts including driving:drive: under a low bridge???

No? 
It was probably boring & upsetting but thank goodness you are OK & others are here to help you with advice, ideas & sympathy.


----------



## snowbirds (May 29, 2014)

*Good wishes*

Hi Carol,

So sorry to hear about your van we both have our fingers crossed for you and are pleased you are safe.I am sure with the bunch of van nut's on here we can get you sorted out.keep your your chin up you are unharmed and as has been said before you can replace the van,and if they offer you a Hymer as a straight swap play hard but take it.

Regards. Snowbirds.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 29, 2014)

The truth is Carol is you were lost again.
What we gonna do with you gal?


----------



## splitty67 (May 29, 2014)

What a thing to happen Carol, stupid bloody French roads, they should stick to making pastries. It's all very well us saying try not to worry too much but it can't be easy for you, especially when it's your pride and joy. Just keep your chin up girl and enjoy what's left of your holiday, I'm sure everything will work out fine, love and hugs from Dave and Brenda xxx


----------



## Makzine (May 29, 2014)

If they are offering you a hire car Hertz I think is the only that will allow you to take it across the channel to Dover just make sure that you get one big enough to fit everything in as we got a Ford c max and managed to fit a T25 VW with high top into it and then got her repatriated back to England from Metz which is a long way down not like Rouen.   Hope you get sorted soon and it hasn't put you off to much.  :wave:


----------



## Beemer (May 29, 2014)

Makzine said:


> If they are offering you a hire car Hertz I think is the only that will allow you to take it across the channel to Dover just make sure that you get one big enough to fit everything in as we got a Ford c max and *managed to fit a T25 VW with high top into it* and then got her repatriated back to England from Metz which is a long way down not like Rouen.   Hope you get sorted soon and it hasn't put you off to much.  :wave:



Didn't realise the Ford C Max was so large......:lol-053: I think you meant the contents, of course!


----------



## Makzine (May 29, 2014)

Beemer said:


> Didn't realise the Ford C Max was so large......:lol-053: I think you meant the contents, of course!



You'd be surprised what I can pack into a small vehicle, but yes I did mean the contents  :lol-053:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 29, 2014)

Surely if it's just the roof that's been ripped off the van must still be driveable?

Maybe I'm being thick, but if that's the case wouldn't it be legal to at drive it back home at least, no?

Much easier to sort stuff everything out when back home in the UK I would think.

Cover the old girl's roof up with tarpaulin or similar to keep the worst of the weather out for the journey back? (the van I'm taking about, not Carol!) :lol-053:


----------



## snowbirds (May 29, 2014)

*No room on top.*

I think she has spoken to the insurance company and I think she may not be covered to return in a van with the roof off as it would be structurally unsafe.

Snowbirds.




mariesnowgoose said:


> Surely if it's just the roof that's been ripped off the van must still be driveable?
> 
> Maybe I'm being thick, but if that's the case wouldn't it be legal to at drive it back home at least, no?
> 
> ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 29, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> I think she has spoken to the insurance company and I think she may not be covered to return in a van with the roof off as it would be structurally unsafe.
> 
> Snowbirds.



Says who?! There are narf some stoopid regulations about these days!!!  

Surely if the engine and chassis, fuel tank and all the road electrics are working....?


----------



## campervanannie (May 29, 2014)

*i will help*

Carol if the worst happens and you have to leave the van and can only get a hire car to Dover I can come down with an empty T4 to get you and your stuff back to Bradford.


----------



## Makzine (May 29, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Carol if the worst happens and you have to leave the van and can only get a hire car to Dover I can come down with an empty T4 to get you and your stuff back to Bradford.



We're only half an hour away from the tunnel/ports at Dover if you need somewhere to put up overnight with storage.


----------



## n brown (May 29, 2014)

not too sure of that,as i thought you could use a foreign reg up to 6 months then you have to leave or import it .this seems to back that up ,but still a bit unsure  https://www.gov.uk/importing-vehicles-into-the-uk/temporary-imports


----------



## n brown (May 29, 2014)

had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## Makzine (May 29, 2014)

When we broke down we were given a Hertz rental as they allowed you to come into England with the vehicle, none of the other rental companies allow this I believe.  Willing to be proven wrong but that is what we were led to believe at the time.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 29, 2014)

*Not all bad news then... Thankfully*

Look upon this as an adventure ! 

    Some people go through their whole life without one .

       In a years time you will be able to sit back and brag about this one and how you overcame it.

        As time goes by you will embellish the story and dine out on it .

          I know, because in 15 years we have had a fair few, mostly pleasant or funny but some quite hairy !

             Enjoy the excitement...... YOU ARE ALIVE AND LIVING THE DREAM !


----------



## snowbirds (May 29, 2014)

Hi,

I would think that ADAC will recover her van back to the UK and as you say with everything in it.The AA do the cover for ADAC in the UK and I would think ADAC may tie up with a changeover at the channel port to save costs But if she needs to get the contents back home it is quite reasonable to send it by a carrier company,when we go to Portugal for three weeks we send five peoples luggage by a carrier and it is much cheaper than paying £25 a head with Easyjet and do the same on the return trip,so it could be an option.good luck.

Snowbirds.


----------



## carol (May 29, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for the support, offers and advice. I've managed to smile at some of the numerous comments on this and my other thread, even tho I asked for no jokes thanks! 

Obviously, until I know the outcome of the assessment there is no point in planning anything. I'm going to a caravan near Poitiers while the garage does the assessment and if necessary leave stuff there and fly back or get the train as Poitiers airport doesn't go anywhere near Bradford. If it goes to Manchester that's an option. Does anyone know?

My big question is about my rights re the vehicle if it is a write off? Does it vary depending on the insurer or is there something definitive? If it is a write off surely I couldn't legally drive it? Anyone know? 

Just had a look round Rouen and had some lovely steak and frites with a beer! First proper food for ages!

Somebody on Facebook sent me the "Always look on the bright side of life" song. Cheers, I'm trying really hard, honest!


----------



## lebesset (May 29, 2014)

I cannot imagine that if they consider it a write off that they would continue to insure it for you ...it has become their property 
frankly I wouldn't drive the vehicle without a roof , imagine the implications if you had an accident , whether or not there is reinforcing the vehicle MUST be weakened by loss of the roof

when I had a vehicle written off after a truck sideswiped me I bought the remains back from the insurance company and rstored it ; the only thing was that they forgot to deduct the price from the payout !

if they recover the vehicle to the uk then you can haggle about the payout and then , if you wish , try to buy it back from them 

if they decide to scrap it in france I would suggest you forget it , without command of the language it will be just too difficult to negotiate

btw , who is your insurance company ?


----------



## Makzine (May 29, 2014)

This was about three years ago and we were allowed into England providing that we dropped off the car at their Dover branch the next day.  Perhaps it has all changed now I don't know, but that's what we were allowed to do.


----------



## carol (May 29, 2014)

btw , who is your insurance company ?


It's Ageas, through Camping and Caravan Club


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2014)

carol said:


> and fly back or get the train as Poitiers airport doesn't go anywhere near Bradford. If it goes to Manchester that's an option. Does anyone know?
> 
> My big question is about my rights re the vehicle if it is a write off? Does it vary depending on the insurer or is there something definitive? If it is a write off surely I couldn't legally drive it? Anyone know?
> 
> )


You can get a flight to Manchester or the East Midlands from Poitier
*Poitiers UK destinations*

Poitiers to London (PIS - LHR)
Poitiers to Manchester (PIS - MAN)
Poitiers to London (PIS - LGW)
Poitiers to London (PIS - STN)
Poitiers to Edinburgh (PIS - EDI)
Poitiers to Birmingham (PIS - BHX)
Poitiers to Bristol (PIS - BRS)
Poitiers to London (PIS - LTN)
Poitiers to Glasgow (PIS - GLA)
Poitiers to East Midlands (PIS - EMA)

you should be able to get picked up from there easily enough, we live close to EMA so we would help if we can

You can argue with Insurance Companies, until you accept their offer it is still *your* vehicle



> How your car will be assessed
> 
> Insurers will write off a car if the cost of the repairs is as little as 60% of its deemed value. Vehicles that are worth £5,000 could be considered to be beyond economical repair if the costs exceed £3,000. Assessors use four categories of car insurance write-off to rank the seriousness of accident damage. Vehicles in categories A and B are very badly damaged and cannot be put back on the road, but categories C and D are for "economic write-offs" – where damage is costly but not necessarily dangerous and can be driven subsequently.
> 
> ...


----------



## Makzine (May 29, 2014)

French registered


----------



## Byronic (May 29, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge the T25 never relied for structural rigidity when fitted with aftermarket GRP roofs so long as none of the cross braces were removed. However the factory fitted GRP roof had these roof braces extended into the high top to give full length standing height, and should they be removed then structural integrity is compromised.
 I converted 3 new T5s in the late 80s fitting Reimo GRP roofs to Reimo specification including elevating full length roof and an elevating pop top. All the "reinforcement" they required was a ply frame round the steel  cutout. Although subsequent models did require a welded up steel perimeter frame to give some additional rigidity.
I think I would be inclined to have a word with the insurers suggesting the obtaining of approval from a local garage indicating that the vehicle is safe to use on the roads. Then lash a tarp on it Ray Mears approved and drive it back home like I stole it!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 29, 2014)

have you aa or rac cover for recovery in europe ,if so can they help get the van back over here .also who recovered the van after the accident . dont know if these may help 

European breakdown cover | AA

http://www.rac.co.uk/RAC/files/ff/fffe8362-8204-4a6c-9abb-67dfa00fe4fe.pdf


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2014)

mandrake said:


> have you aa or rac cover for recovery in europe ,if so can they help get the van back over here .also who recovered the van after the accident . dont know if these may help
> 
> European breakdown cover | AA
> 
> http://www.rac.co.uk/RAC/files/ff/fffe8362-8204-4a6c-9abb-67dfa00fe4fe.pdf


I think Carol said it was ADAC


----------



## carol (May 29, 2014)

Yes have ADAC recovery which obviously covers the uk as YES we are part of Europe! Haven't heard yet from anyone with similar predicament, ie, write off and repatriation or not of the vehicle...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 29, 2014)

been looking through the net and cannot find any info on the adac policy for returning an accident damage van from Europe will keep checking though.
mabey if you contact them direct they will be able to help you


----------



## kenspain (May 29, 2014)

You can always do a one way hire i have done this from Spain before and i think that you can also find it in France. I also have hired a Spanish reg van before to move someone back and had no problems driving that in the UK.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2014)

Car transporter trailers can be hired for £50 per day, you would need a big vehicle to tow it but two days would get it back here, if there is no other way it is an option.


----------



## kenspain (May 29, 2014)

At the time i was still a uk resident


----------



## kenspain (May 29, 2014)

in 2012 the 8th of September with a van hired  in Spain also the big hire company,s sometimes have English reg motors you can hire on a one way hire


----------



## lebesset (May 29, 2014)

Byronic said:


> even if the vehicle has an MOT it is always a condition of insurance that it is capable of doing so ....would this vehicle do so ?
> why take risks ..it isn't worth it


----------



## MykCamper (May 29, 2014)

*Eec, bureaucratic nightmares*

So much for the Free Movement of people & Goods!!!:sucks:


----------



## carol (May 29, 2014)

MykCamper said:


> So much for the Free Movement of people & Goods!!!:sucks:



Mike I stipulated no jokes unless they're funny! Btw I still owe you for a bag of spuds!


----------



## snowbirds (May 29, 2014)

*Adac recovery*

Hi carol,

I hope you are getting sorted out,I have been online to ADAC to check cover.If you have the ADAC plus cover it seems to cover everything within reason ie recovery medical etc.I registered with them on line direct because i could not read the magazine so if you register on there site direct it will translate and you can check what they cover you for,I tried to put this on line a little while ago but have dropped my mouse into my wine so had to find another one,keep your chin up you have paid your membership with ADAC and i think they will back you.


Regards Snowbirds.






carol said:


> Yes have ADAC recovery which obviously covers the uk as YES we are part of Europe! Haven't heard yet from anyone with similar predicament, ie, write off and repatriation or not of the vehicle...


----------



## runnach (May 29, 2014)

Firstly when I was working in France, and personally it didnt make sense to return for MOT I contacted NFU and they were quite happy Insurance was not affected.( I had informed them of a material fact, they chose to go with it )

The reason a lot of rental companies do not allow continental travel is two reasons.

1) When they negotiate premium and cover with their insurers premium can be reduced.( by not buying risk cover for that eventuality)

2) often the rental vehicles are leased and the lender wont allow it, the reason being if a "wrong un " goes to Spain France or whatever and refuses to return, the legal costs through the courts are astronomical plus repatriation.

I would imagine Carols insurers will want to settle things quickly, Dont forget more than likely the insurers will be incurring storage costs. Here slightly different vehicles are normally recovered to approved bodyshops where they dont incur the costs or are sensible.

I can see a potential problem with the current situation a lot of breakdown/ accident insurers policy details are along the lines  recover to a repairer ( which they have done) or repatriation in the event of serious mechanical failure. technically they have done the former ,watch them say they have fulfilled their obligation under the policy.

Channa


----------



## carol (May 29, 2014)

Sounds ominous, Channa! Tbh I'm so hacked off I'm preparing for the worst case scenario and then it's a matter of logistics, go home and lick my wounds and prepare for my next trip to France! That's the vino talking!


----------



## Byronic (May 29, 2014)

lebesset said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > even if the vehicle has an MOT it is always a condition of insurance that it is capable of doing so ....would this vehicle do so ?
> ...


----------



## snowbirds (May 29, 2014)

*Please take care*

Hi carol,

Please be careful and don't do anything that may let your insurer revoke your insurance if you move or try to drive a damaged van without their OK if you have already spoken to them,please think it's your van and your insurance,I would hate to see you lose out,could you speak to your broker to see the options.

Regards Snowbirds.






carol said:


> Sounds ominous, Channa! Tbh I'm so hacked off I'm preparing for the worst case scenario and then it's a matter of logistics, go home and lick my wounds and prepare for my next trip to France! That's the vino talking!


----------



## MykCamper (May 29, 2014)

*Eec. It ain't no joke!!!*



carol said:


> Mike I stipulated no jokes unless they're funny! Btw I still owe you for a bag of spuds!



Sorry Carol, it wasn't meant as a joke, I just bludy well fume at all the stupid rules & regs :rulez ie The car hire thing)! After all your trauma' s over the last day or so where did the spuds come from?? Wot yer like!! I had Completely forgotten about that! Is that why you buzzed off to France!:raofl::lol-053: Come back, All is forgiven!! :heart:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 29, 2014)

i suppose the only fly in the ointment is ,who will reimburse the recovery and storage that will have been incurred in France  if you just return the van to the uk . the insurance company will have to pay the recovery company and garage that's got the van and wont that be taken into account whether the insurance company decide whether its an economical repair or not. will any decision depend on how much it will cost to transport the van back to the uk for repairs . if its deemed a economical  repair might the insurance company have the van repaired in france  .but realy i would have thought if you remove the van on your own then you will be liable for all the costs incurred up to now.


----------



## runnach (May 29, 2014)

carol said:


> Sounds ominous, Channa! Tbh I'm so hacked off I'm preparing for the worst case scenario and then it's a matter of logistics, go home and lick my wounds and prepare for my next trip to France! That's the vino talking!



I wouldnt worry, its just the red tape with these things further complicated by the " insured Peril" has occured in France.

FWIW, I repatriated a Transit with blown Engine from Belgium, A leyland DAf tractor unit from Switzerland that took a short cut down a ravine, They wrote the new tri axle trailer off and that stayed in Switzerland. And the most interesting was a Ford Van imponded by French customs In Calais. The occupants locked up for trafficking "weed". 

The Transit and Truck Trailer was when I was involved with a Truck Rental Business in Leeds, The Ford Escort type van was a "Budget rent a car" for whom we had a franchise in a garage I worked for in Doncaster.

Intersting thing was at that time Budget was owned by Ford Motor Company and Zurich Insurance, and the funding was Ford Credit Europe, hence my comments in the previous thread.

With rental company franchises which most are, Insurance premium is calculated as a percentage of turnover, the percentage increasing in relation to claims made for and against. The truck side of things different customers insured ontheir own policies.

Suffice to say , from my little tale, you can imagine the red tape involved...good thing is though it does sort itself out so dont worry too hard, open another bottle.
Channa


----------



## yorkieowl (May 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your woes Carol, and sorry I can't be of help, but just remember what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger, you're unhurt, and at the end of the day this is the most important thing.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> but have dropped my mouse into my wine so had to find another one,


I did that once View attachment 22948

sorry Carol I know you said no jokes but some things are hard to resist


----------



## Robmac (May 29, 2014)

So sorry to hear about this Carol. I hope you get sorted soon, gutted I can't help, but it's my daughters wedding on Saturday, otherwise you know I would try!


----------



## carol (May 29, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I did that once View attachment 22948
> 
> sorry Carol I know you said no jokes but some things are hard to resist



Well I have mellowed and now jokes are allowed if they are actually funny, ie make me laugh a little bit!


----------



## prioryi (May 29, 2014)

would it be possible to find a riemo agent / workshop in France and have a new roof fitted


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2014)

prioryi said:


> would it be possible to find a riemo agent / workshop in France and have a new roof fitted


More chance of vwalan going on a Caravan Club site, you don't need a Reimo Agent to fit a new roof because it has already had all the hard work done so if you are going to transport it anywhere it might as well be Dover


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

prioryi said:


> would it be possible to find a riemo agent / workshop in France and have a new roof fitted



I don't know, depends on the outcome of the assessment which is today, or at least the van goes t the garage today


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

*Van going to assessment garage today*

Anyone know how this process works and how long it usually takes? Who are the"assessors"? Are they people who would do the work? If they decide NOT to write off does the work get done in France and do I have any say in it?


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

Robmac said:


> So sorry to hear about this Carol. I hope you get sorted soon, gutted I can't help, but it's my daughters wedding on Saturday, otherwise you know I would try!



Hi Rob, thanks for the support. Wish I could beam you over here along with everyone else who could help!


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

*Good luck*

Hi Carol,

 We hope it all goes well today and you get the result you want,tell ADAC how many of us are following you on line and the results back in the UK and a lot of us are ADAC Members Fingers crossed and good luck.
PS,Have to make a claim today my self,Mouse is dead,drowned in the wine last night,tried kiss of life but to no avail so drank rest of wine,:cheers:

Regards Snowbirds.


----------



## Bushtrekker (May 30, 2014)

*Sorry to hear your bad news.*

Hi Carol,
            Channa's suggestion seems to be the best route if Adacs won't recover to the UK, but it might be worth looking into the possibility of hiring a trailer large enough to take your camper at the same time as you hire a van, so that at least you have a way of getting it back. David might know more about the practicalities of this from his connections with motorcycle racing. At the end of the day it's going to be a matter of cost and logistics. Having had to drive across France with one eye closed when I had double vision it's not going to be easy whatever you decide. My own instinct would be to drive to the nearest ferry and get it back here, but as Channa said you may not be covered by your insurers now you've reported it.

Someone like this company may be able to help.  Car Transport to Spain, France and Portugal - UK – Anchor Vehicle Logistics., but if your vehicle is assessed as a write off it may be better to bite the bullet and start looking for another vehicle.  I've gone down the write off and buy back route twice, but done the repairs myself and kept both vehicles for a few years after the claim.  Whatever you decide I hope it works out for the best.
                                                                                                                                             Love, John xxx


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

*It's a write off*

ADAC have said it's not worth the repairs, but insurers haven't seen it yet. They've suggested temporary repairs to get it back to England and now waiting for ADAC to ask the garage if that's possible. I'm not hopeful, even tho people drive around in open top cars all the time!

So ADAC have said it will be scrapped unless I pay for storage, so I still have the problem of getting me and my stuff home, and taking advantage of the courtesy car doesn't seem feasible now.....merde 

What can I do? I've managed to keep it together til now but I'm starting to crumble....


----------



## campervanannie (May 30, 2014)

carol said:


> ADAC have said it's not worth the repairs, but insurers haven't seen it yet. They've suggested temporary repairs to get it back to England and now waiting for ADAC to ask the garage if that's possible. I'm not hopeful, even tho people drive around in open top cars all the time!
> 
> So ADAC have said it will be scrapped unless I pay for storage, so I still have the problem of getting me and my stuff home, and taking advantage of the courtesy car doesn't seem feasible now.....merde
> 
> What can I do? I've managed to keep it together til now but I'm starting to crumble....



My offer still stands I can get to Dover and pick you up from there to get you to Bradford. The only day I cannot do it is Friday 6th June.


----------



## Byronic (May 30, 2014)

carol said:


> ADAC have said it's not worth the repairs, but insurers haven't seen it yet. They've suggested temporary repairs to get it back to England and now waiting for ADAC to ask the garage if that's possible. I'm not hopeful, even tho people drive around in open top cars all the time!
> 
> So ADAC have said it will be scrapped unless I pay for storage, so I still have the problem of getting me and my stuff home, and taking advantage of the courtesy car doesn't seem feasible now.....merde
> 
> What can I do? I've managed to keep it together til now but I'm starting to crumble....



Until the garage says it's not roadworthy and it cannot be feasibly made to be roadworthy there's hope. Assume the positive for the present. Make certain you get a fixed price for making the vehicle roadworthy if work is required and for making the van reasonably weatherproof. 
Time is of the essence don't leave the van unattended longer than necessary a damaged van invites the spare parts vultures you don't want a potentially driveable van made undriveable.


----------



## n brown (May 30, 2014)

did the garage say it was impossible to make it safe to drive ? or is it that ADAC aren't prepared to pay for the repairs ? maybe you should offer to pay for a temporary fix  yourself .


----------



## Makzine (May 30, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> My offer still stands I can get to Dover and pick you up from there to get you to Bradford. The only day I cannot do it is Friday 6th June.



Likewise here for storage and stopover just up the road from Dover, can collect you from the ferry most times and days with notice.


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

Hi carol,

I think as you are covered by ADAC to recover you and the van back to the UK if it is not drivable as it is. you cannot drive it back to the UK unless your insurance agree to cover it in case there are other problems on route.I think you should bend your insurance peoples ear and get them on the case to sort it out asap as it is down to them to pay storage while it is being sorted.Try to find out when they will inspect it and don't be put off,you have paid all your insurance due's so maybe start to shout a bit.Keep your chin up we are all with you.

Snowbirds.







carol said:


> ADAC have said it's not worth the repairs, but insurers haven't seen it yet. They've suggested temporary repairs to get it back to England and now waiting for ADAC to ask the garage if that's possible. I'm not hopeful, even tho people drive around in open top cars all the time!
> 
> So ADAC have said it will be scrapped unless I pay for storage, so I still have the problem of getting me and my stuff home, and taking advantage of the courtesy car doesn't seem feasible now.....merde
> 
> What can I do? I've managed to keep it together til now but I'm starting to crumble....


----------



## antiqueman (May 30, 2014)

*Insurance*

Am I missing something here surely even if the van is a write off you have paid for recovery they must return you and your  personal possesions  home to your door and any expensies while you have been waiting for descisions. 

This thread has amazed me that so many on this site are willing to help others that unfortunately end up in a sticky situation. I hope this is soon sorted for you Carol.

Paul


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

*Update*


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 30, 2014)

just a thourght ,do you have legal cover with your insurance  its an add on most insurance companies offer when you insure your veihcle .it covers all uninsured losses  .i know this is not sutable for you now but i found it trawling through the net .maybe others may find it useful

http://www.freemotorlegal.co.uk/


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> Am I missing something here surely even if the van is a write off you have paid for recovery they must return you and your  personal possesions  home to your door and any expensies while you have been waiting for descisions.
> 
> This thread has amazed me that so many on this site are willing to help others that unfortunately end up in a sticky situation. I hope this is soon sorted for you Carol.
> 
> Paul



having been in the garage repair and recovery game . you will find many on recovery contracts that if they decide is uneconomical after an accident etc they can decide not to recover you . its always down to reading the small print. costs of recovery can be into the thousands then repairs could well exceed a write off payment . 
mind sometimes vehicles are recovered in bulk from the eu etc . there is some deal about having to be returned to original country . mind breaking can be done . 
you can very often see an easy repair in salvage yards but if its on foreign plates it can only be broken . 
if only things could be straight forward .

lets hope things get sorted soon though .


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2014)

If I,ve got my head around this correctly, the garage has stated to Adac an uneconomical repair.

Adac will now advise the insurer that it is not economical and I suspect will take that on face value and now settle the claim.

A couple of things , until such time as an offer is made, they are responsible for picking up the storage charges.

At the point of offer, the insurance has reached conclusion in terms of indemnifying. ( puts you over the barrel a little if you feel the offer isnt acceptable)

On this point, may I strongly suggest you search autotrader and the like private adverts and trade to establish what you would have to pay to replace the van mileage condition spec can all be taken into account. 

Be mindful that they will chip on price, if it is a dealer, because of the profit margin. Work if you can off private market values.

Establish as quick as you can re getting you and your belongings back to the UK. Once an offer has been made, it might be down to you...Contact Adac and discuss the options if you havent already, re accomodation and getting home.

When you speak to the insurance engineer, ( they handle the case normally at this stage) and you have reached a amicable arrangement..Ask him the salvage value, establish with the garage storage charges, Van plus Trailer you can then decide whether it is worth bringiong the van home and repairing it 

Channa


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2014)

Seems I missed a couple of threads whilst writing the last one, Both VWAlan and I are ex trade, perhaps no coincidence we are saying pretty much thesame thing 

Channa


----------



## campervanannie (May 30, 2014)

*David*


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (May 30, 2014)

Sort of reminds me when i was touring Europe on a brand new m/bike, i had taken out extra AA cover, but found out they wouldn't repatriate me if the cost was higher than the bike value, bike was in the 10k bracket so I was probably ok with that.!

jt


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 30, 2014)

yes he is .we all have a go at him now and again ,but i for one say thanks david  on behalf of us all . nice to see theres sumwune over there that cares 





dam my keyboard again


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2014)

channa said:


> Seems I missed a couple of threads whilst writing the last one, Both VWAlan and I are ex trade, perhaps no coincidence we are saying pretty much thesame thing
> 
> Channa



salvage was 10% of its value . i bought quite a few . fixed them and resold . only trouble is they will have a lowred value and will show up on a vehicle check. some insurers dont want to insure them . 
but mates bought them and kept them for years . but if paying for repairs as you cant do it yourself it isnt really viable . 
we did it to fill in the quiet times in winter , very often had a buyer before we had finished . just made wages no profit .


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2014)

vwalan said:


> salvage was 10% of its value . i bought quite a few . fixed them and resold . only trouble is they will have a lowred value and will show up on a vehicle check. some insurers dont want to insure them .
> but mates bought them and kept them for years . but if paying for repairs as you cant do it yourself it isnt really viable .
> we did it to fill in the quiet times in winter , very often had a buyer before we had finished . just made wages no profit .



In my latter days, there was a way that if inspected by an approved engineer ( whatever that meant) the vehicles could be removed off the VCAR register. That significantly increased their values.

Not sure if this can still be done.

Channa


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

*Sounds a little better*

Hi Carol,

That david is a star lets hope you are winning the fight at last, put your feet up and enjoy the hotel and a wine or two,keep the imfo coming.You could tell ADAC how many of us on the WC are their members and may be deciding there renewal with them on how you are looked after,me for one.

Snowbirds.:banana::banana:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 30, 2014)

channa said:


> In my latter days, there was a way that if inspected by an approved engineer ( whatever that meant) the vehicles could be removed off the VCAR register. That significantly increased their values.
> 
> Not sure if this can still be done.
> 
> Channa



https://www.gov.uk/vehicle-identity-check/overview


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2014)

channa said:


> In my latter days, there was a way that if inspected by an approved engineer ( whatever that meant) the vehicles could be removed off the VCAR register. That significantly increased their values.
> 
> Not sure if this can still be done.
> 
> Channa



yes its possible but very often they expect the door shuts to be more accurate than when it was new . plus they charge . not really worth the bother. 
i dont have recovery as i think its a rip off . easier and cheaper to get a local guy to pull you in and fix it or scrap it . 
spain is the hard one as your not allowed to tow either on straps or solid bar . have towed mates out of maroc on solid bars . even to another mates garage in spain but its risky . most of eu and uk its easy . i do have the yellow light on roof flash jackets and always a solid tow even for trucks . 
having seen how many of the recovery companies work better do it myself .


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

*Things have got worse!*


----------



## n brown (May 30, 2014)

hang on ! does this mean you can drive it ,because that's what this sounds like to me ! ADAC probably mean the garage doesn't want to put its name to any temporary fix,but it looks like you can do it yourself.
 find a Bricolage store,[like b and q],or even a quincaillerie,[ironmonger],or builder's yard-materiais de construccion[forgot how you spell],you'll see plastic sheet or cheap tarpaulins,cheap 2metre ladders,and gaffer tape.possibly a lad who'd get up and do it !  come on,you could be home by tomorrow !


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 30, 2014)

well dont like saying it ,but it seems as if its time to collect any personal items you may have left in the van ,and wish it a fond farewell ..and make arrangements to get back to good old blighty. inform your insurance company your coming back and you will be in contact with them in the next few days . you now need to haggle for the best price you can get .look round at eqivelent vans in the uk ,get some idea of there worth and hit the insurance companies with your valuation


----------



## Bushtrekker (May 30, 2014)

*I'm losing the plot.*

I was under the impression from past post that the whole point of joining ADAC was for breakdown and *RECOVERY* , but this would now appear not to case. I've included recovery in my insurance through Adrian Flux and asked specifically if I was covered for driver illness as my wife is visually impaired. They said yes, but when I developed double vision I drove to Portsmouth hospital via St. Malo with one eye closed. The following morning I was told by the eye clinic that my condition was temporary, but I shouldn't drive any further as I wouldn't be covered now I'd been recorded as having the condition. I rang Flux recovery and they told me that if I'd rung from France I would have been recovered, but not now I was in the UK.  Even in a port full of sailors I don't think they'd heard the language I used,


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 30, 2014)

Spot on. Breakdown recovery means what it says on the tin: just that. If you crash - and make a valid claim- then the insurer takes care of everything, including medical bills, vehicle recovery to storage, and repair/write off as appropriate. ADAC have done their bit.
John
ADAC Member


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

*What is the best advice?*

Hi david.

Is the complete roof off from front to back or just damage to the front,Also if they have written it off will it have insurance if she tries to drive it home?What is the distance to the coast and what about the local police pulling her over as our lot would do.
I think if it was you me or n brown we would just get on with it with the gaffer tape and self tapers, but with no disrespect to Carol with all her problems and the stress she must be under, its a lot to expect her to do on the streets of Rouen with no help.

Snowbirds JOHN.


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

I do realise that, in fact I pointed that out to David, I am only asking for what I'm entitled to!


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

Hi carol,

I think ADAC and your insurance have agreed it is not viable to return it to the UK to scrap it so you will get paid out on the van when you return and it should cover contents if you have that on the policy.They will pay you price that includes the scrap value of the van,(I wrote off the wifes rover a couple of years ago and wanted to buy back the wreck as i had just spent £1,000 on the engine, so they offered it back to me for £100 but took it off the offer.) You could get your belongings out of it and and Send them  by a Carrier like UPS or go down the road as the boys suggest I just wish one of us was nearer to do something more positive.

Regards Snowbirds.


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

Hi david,

I agree maybe I am being a bit over the top having not seen it.But it would worry me if my wife had to drive something i could not see any sort of distance.I think maybe you can talk her through it regards.

Snowbirds. John


----------



## Tbear (May 30, 2014)

As Carol seems to have more Balls than a lot of the men on here I cannot see how with a just little help from just about anyone, she cannot do a temp repair. Who on here would hesitate to drive a vehicle home if it still seemed to work. 

Carol 
Get yourself and the van on the ferry and I,ll be at the front of the line to give you a hug and buy you a large drink. A big well done for the way you have handled things so far.


Richard


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

Hi David 
Yes I quite agree it's been a long weekend for her on her own but lets hope theres some light at the end of the tunnel.The drive to the coast is not too far and she could do it with a couple of breaks to help, thanks and well done with all your help we are all willing her on to the finish.

John.


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2014)

*Mouse ok*

Sorry to add this but Mouse has dried out and has promised to stay away from the wine.:tongue::tongue::sad::sad::hammer::hammer:

Snowbirds.





tezza33 said:


> I did that once View attachment 22948
> 
> sorry Carol I know you said no jokes but some things are hard to resist


----------



## Val54 (May 30, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> Hi David
> Yes I quite agree it's been a long weekend for her on her own but lets hope theres some light at the end of the tunnel.The drive to the coast is not too far and she could do it with a couple of breaks to help, thanks and well done with all your help we are all willing her on to the finish.
> 
> John.



Let's hope the tunnel's over 3 metres high then!!!!!


----------



## Byronic (May 30, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Let's hope the tunnel's over 3 metres high then!!!!!



Sadly it doesn't need to be over 3m high now though does it?


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

*Don't make me cry or I won't stop!*

Hi all, well as you know now I'm stuck here for the weekend and I know what the insurers will say. I know I made things worse by putting my foot down to keep up with the car in front, for something to follow. It's all my stupid fault! 

Don't be too nice and sympathetic cos it makes me want to cry and I daren't do that because I don't think I'll be able to stop and end up at the hospital or the French equivalent of the loony bin! Please, no PC!

I tried to take David's advice but couldn't, at the last minute, about 6 ish I decided to go for it and got my things and asked the receptionist to get me a taxi, thinking I'd stay outside the compound till it got dark and bring it back to the hotel car park. He advised me it was too late by then to get there because of rush hour traffic. Mission aborted, admittedly with some relief! Turns out I wouldn't have got in the car park as on my return from my walk to Monoprix for.....? Guess what! Noticed the height barriers and stones.....

Another stupid thing I did was leave my kindle in the van and only brought one book which I'm trying not to finish. I know I can download onto iPad...

It's obvious I'm now getting stir crazy cos am waffling on. Sat next to some people at the cafe speaking English and immediately asked if they lived here (thinking gaffer tape and tarpaulin shops). They didn't


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

Cheers David!


----------



## n brown (May 30, 2014)

glad to hear it's getting resolved ! once you get behind the wheel you'll be fine,and it'll all feel back to normal-you and the mean green machine off on another adventure !as you're there for a couple more days,you'll have plenty of time to find the tarp and tape-time to relax a bit !


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

Wish it was Nigel! Am just waiting for insurers decision and I know what it'll be. As I said earlier I made it worse by stepping on the gas, so on Monday when they tell me, I'm back to square one anyway, and worse cos I'm having to pay the hotel bill now. Where do I get a tarp, ladders and gaffer tape in the middle of a tourist shopping centre and no transport? Answers on a postcard....


----------



## n brown (May 30, 2014)

does the  hotel receptionist speak english ? they usually do.they'll know where to get this stuff,you may not need a ladder if you do as Vern suggested and ask the garage guy to stick the plastic on for a few euros,stay upbeat,nearly over !


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2014)

might be easier to get some kind of sheet polycarbonate or even perspex and silicone and gaffa tape that on to the roof . might even not look like a repair afterwards . 
all good survival tricks coming out in this thread.


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

Yes, thanks Nigel, I will try unless I've completely lost the plot by Monday!


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2014)

carol said:


> Wish it was Nigel! Am just waiting for insurers decision and I know what it'll be. As I said earlier I made it worse by stepping on the gas, so on Monday when they tell me, I'm back to square one anyway, and worse cos I'm having to pay the hotel bill now. Where do I get a tarp, ladders and gaffer tape in the middle of a tourist shopping centre and no transport? Answers on a postcard....


 Why are you paying for the hotel bill?  unless you or wints have raised a dispute in you have expressed disagreement in the garages verdict. 

On the basis you havent, Adac oir the Insurer should be footing the Hotel Bill.

Firstly I doubt very much that the vehicle will be inspected by anyone from Aegea It will be a loss adjuster probably MIMI equivalent qualified.
though possible working for agea if they specialise in continental insurance 

He is working for the Insurers to establish their liability in terms of repair , so someone somewhere can decide right off or not.

He has no vested interest in the van being written off or not, despite talk to the contrary. Indeed if he was on the take more likely the garage would bung him to attract a juicy repair job.

The fact the insurers have appointed an agent on their behalf, to second opinion, by nature suggests that Adac should foot the bill untill Sunday evening

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (May 30, 2014)

take a deep breath and hang in there. from what has been said it sounds as though you can get it home. good luck.xx sue. your a Yorkshire lass.


----------



## Byronic (May 30, 2014)

Without actually seeing the extent of the damage and not knowing the measure of your practical abilities it's damn difficult to make suggestions but I'll give it a go.

Assuming you retain ownership of the van then maybe the garage can at least (for a fee of course) make just enough first aid roof repairs to let you drive the van to the nearest campsite to Poitiers. Again not knowing the extent of the damage you may be able to set up camp for a few days in the van and get what materials you need from the nearest LeRoys. The campsite is going to be the place where you're most likely to get the help you need, maybe even a competent selfbuilder passing thru, who knows.


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2014)

its one of them cases where if it had been reversed out . then patched up . rang nobody it could have been back in uk or being fixed in france . 
yes carol might have had to pay but usually its a cost even if claiming . sometimes less you tell the insurers the better . insurance will possibly go up any way now . 
if its a right off it could cancel the policy , sometimes after only a few weeks .


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2014)

vwalan said:


> its one of them cases where if it had been reversed out . then patched up . rang nobody it could have been back in uk or being fixed in france .
> yes carol might have had to pay but usually its a cost even if claiming . sometimes less you tell the insurers the better . insurance will possibly go up any way now .
> if its a right off it could cancel the policy , sometimes after only a few weeks .


 If its written off the Policy terminates. The asset for which risk was accepted ceases to be.

Channa


----------



## carol (May 30, 2014)

So obviously then if I move it I'm driving without insurance....oh gawd


----------



## Byronic (May 30, 2014)

vwalan said:


> its one of them cases where if it had been reversed out . then patched up . rang nobody it could have been back in uk or being fixed in france .
> yes carol might have had to pay but usually its a cost even if claiming . sometimes less you tell the insurers the better . insurance will possibly go up any way now .
> if its a right off it could cancel the policy , sometimes after only a few weeks .



Yes that's what I would do to. It's the reason I take the largest Excess the Insurer offers. Not worth bothering with a claim less than £1000 they claw most of a payout back with loss of NCD or Premium for Protected NCD or just a general Premium price hike unbeknown to yourself.


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2014)

no untill they definately right it off you arent. 
but even if you stop the claim you have had an accident and next year it will go up. or no cover 
trouble is once you tell them they take over and things get out of your grip. 
they havent asked you to return your policy and certificate yet . even white hardboard or that plastic cardboard stuff could be used to make it look tidy ,its only to get back to uk .


----------



## Pauljenny (May 30, 2014)

*Just a Thought*

You arranged the insurance through the Camping and Caravan Club ?

          Have you asked them what they can do to help you ? Lay it on thick... Single woman... Shocked ...... Frightened .... All alone in a foreign land ....

        Chin up !   Hope this helps >


----------



## carol (May 31, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> You arranged the insurance through the Camping and Caravan Club ?
> 
> Have you asked them what they can do to help you ? Lay it on thick... Single woman... Shocked ...... Frightened .... All alone in a foreign land ....
> 
> Chin up !   Hope this helps >



Hi yes have done all that, even lowered myself by bringing my age into it! The company is called Ageas, so it's not your friendly camping and caravan club.....it's all just business to them. Thanks for the thought tho


----------



## carol (May 31, 2014)

It's going to be a long weekend!


----------



## campervanannie (May 31, 2014)

Well done that man what a hero. :wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 31, 2014)

If I were there with you I would drag you off to the Jardin des Plantes in Rouen - a massive 25 acres of municipal gardens 

If the weather's good a little bit of nature might take your mind off things for a bit? Plus it's free! 

Keep your pecker up, lass  xx


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 31, 2014)

Those gardens in Rouen look absolutely fab! 

Nowt like wandering around a bit of nature to take you mind off things 

Been looking at more web pics and it looks stunning. 

They have real flamingos and fountains and fabulous plants and weird bedding displays - they even have a citroen 2CV (full size, maybe?) made out of bedding plants!

Go on, go on, go on! You can think things through while you're stretching your legs. Got to be better than sitting worrying in a hotel room!   {BIG HUG} xxx

Finish your stroll off with a proper French coffee and a yummy cake in a cafe :tongue:


----------



## kenspain (May 31, 2014)

Forget the gardens carol go out and find a man and enjoy yourself:lol-049::lol-049:, i wish you all the luck with this and am sure it will turn out ok in the end,


----------



## snowbirds (May 31, 2014)

Hi David,

Depending on the outcome of monday I was look at a bolt hole or aires to park up were Carol may do repairs if she is not going straight out of the city,If you look on the Camper Contact site in Rouen near the City centre is a 10 van parking on an island it shows pictures and looks OK to me.@   N49.43001 e1.10618C The only other Aires heading out towards the channel at Dieppe is at Montville (in all Aires France) but says it has bridge height problems so approach from the south,no this is not a joke so best to avoid.Of course this all depends on outcome of monday.Good luck Carol fingers crossed again.

Snowbirds.John.


----------



## carol (May 31, 2014)

Well let's hope it's a planned trip and not one thrust upon you! I'm going there today as for staying on in France I'll probably go back to the UK I think.


----------



## lebesset (May 31, 2014)

channa said:


> Why are you paying for the hotel bill?  unless you or wints have raised a dispute in you have expressed disagreement in the garages verdict.
> 
> On the basis you havent, Adac oir the Insurer should be footing the Hotel Bill.
> 
> ...



system in france is very easy , the insurances companies don't have their own staff , they employ private companies to inspect the vehicle at the garage where it has been taken , take photo's , Email report to insurance company/owner / putative repairer  ....giving reasonable repair cost locally ; insurance company then makes a decision ; whether or not the uk insurance company uses this system or not I cannot say 

anything the ADAC man says is just a personal opinion ; sounds like the ' expert' [ which is what they are called in france ] HAS been called for monday ...can you be there carol ?..usually they do a round at fairly regular times , I had one last week , was told he came at 10 , arrived at 11 and I was there to have my say ;presumably you know where the vehicle is and could get the receptionist at the hotel to phone and ask what time he is expected carol ...one good thing is that these vehicles are more valuable in france and he might think it better to repair whereas they would scrap in the uk

incidentally [ maybe you have already said ] is it is a body repairers rather than a mechanical type garage ?


----------



## carol (May 31, 2014)

*Wow, somebody might be passing by!*

Have had messages and now a phone call from Mark 61. He is on his way back from Austria and may be able to come and collect stuff from my van and take it and me back to the UK! It's not definite so not banking on it and of course still the dreaded news to deal with from the insurers.

Speaking of which. When I asked about paying for my emergency accommodation she said they can only go up to whatever sum she mentioned and as I'd already had 3 nights, I'll have to pay myself. I pointed out that ADAC  had sorted the accommodation for me not the insurers, to which she replied that ADAC will be sending the bill to them! I said that wasn't the case at all, that that was a service provided via my membership of ADAC but she was still very wary of committing to paying any hotel costs. As it's likely I will be here till Tuesday, obviously the bill is mounting up. They were supposed to ring this morning but haven't done so, in fact they have offered no support yet whatsoever, all that has been from ADAC. Do I just send the bill to them when I get back? I've never claimed before and don't know the procedure. I'm hoping ADAC had already arranged to be invoiced. I'll find out when I go down. Haven't left my room yet! It's a long day wandering around.....

Thanks again to everyone for your support and suggestions. If I think I feel bad now, I don't know what I would have felt like without the forum to support me!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 31, 2014)

thats one thing were here  for ,help and support in any form


----------



## Tbear (May 31, 2014)

Hi Carol,

Have you asked at hotel reception if you have to pay the bill. With a bit of luck ADAC will have it sorted and they will bill your insurers. When we broke down everything was sorted by AA Europe and they dealt with Safe Sure. It was all very confusing as everyone we spoke to gave us a different storey but in the end we came back by Eurostar and the van came back on a Low Loader a month later at huge cost to insurance but no cost at all to us. Silly really as it only cost £10 to fix it but the French garage seemed to be working some sort of scam. Anyway all was good in the end, even if my beard did get a little whiter. 

Richard


----------



## carol (May 31, 2014)

Apparently photos of the damage have been taken and emailed to the insurer. As far as I am aware no one has actually physically looked at it...As far as I am aware the damage is the fibre glass roof - quite extensive - and the top fittings.


----------



## Canalsman (May 31, 2014)

*ADAC*

I have been looking at the ADAC Plus membership benefits, and the following is quoted from the English version:

*Vehicle-related assistance in an emergency 
for ADACPlus members*

*Breakdown and accident assistance in Germany*

_The ADAC road patrols operate on all federal motorways, in big cities and
conurbations. The costs of such assistance are covered by the membership fee. In
addition to the ADAC road patrol force ADAC-appointed agents will provide
assistance on a 24-hour basis.

For ADACPlus members ADAC covers the costs of:
 Breakdown and accident assistance at the roadside up to a maximum of 
€ 200.00;
 Towing following breakdown or accident to the nearest suitable garage up to a
maximum of € 200.00;
 Vehicle off-road recovery, full amount.
ADAC helps you 24 hours a day: on motorways via the emergency call points.
Make sure you ask for ADAC assistance. On all other roads via the national break-
down assistance number 0 180 2 22 22 22 (0.06 €/call in the fixed network).
Mobile phone owners simply call 22 22 22.
➜ see § 23, § 25, § 26 of the terms and conditions of insurance_

*Breakdown and accident assistance abroad*

_Contact the nearest ADAC assistance centre or the local automobile club. On
motorways assistance can be arranged using the emergency call points. The
telephone numbers of the ADAC assistance centres abroad and of the assistance
centres of the most important European automobile clubs can be found on the
cover of this service booklet.
➜ see § 23, § 25, § 26 of the terms and conditions of insurance

*Assistance with lost or defective car keys*

If your vehicle is immobilised following the loss, theft or defect of the car key, we
will help you obtain a replacement key if your vehicle's mobility cannot be restored
immediately on site. The same applies if an immobiliser or car keys locked in your
car prevent mobility. If in Germany, call ADAC Munich on (0 89) 76 76 70, if abroad,
call the local ADAC assistance centre (telephone number see cover of the ADAC-
Plus service booklet) or ADAC-Munich Germany* on (89) 22 22 22. We will cover
the costs up to a maximum of € 120.00. Only the costs of the replacement key will
be at your expense.
➜ see § 24 of the terms and conditions of insurance_

*Accommodation costs following immobilisation of your vehicle*

_If you have to stay overnight following a breakdown, accident or vehicle theft 
in Germany or abroad, ADAC will help you find a hotel and cover accommodation
for all passengers up to a maximum of three nights and € 65.00 per night and
person. Instead of accommodation on the day of the incident, travel expenses up
to € 65.00 may be refunded. If in Germany, please call ADAC Munich on  (0 89)
76 76 70, if abroad, call the local ADAC assistance centre (telephone number 
see cover of the ADACPlus service booklet) or ADAC Munich Germany* on (89) 
22 22 22. Please send us the original bill together with a copy of the repair bill, the
police report or the scrapping certificate.
➜ see § 27 of the terms and conditions of insurance_

*Transfers following immobilisation of vehicle*

_Following a breakdown, accident or vehicle theft, ADAC will cover the costs of
public transport or taxis up to a maximum of € 30.00. Make sure you submit the
original tickets and taxi receipts as well as a copy of the repair bill and/or of the
scrapping certificate or a copy of the police report.
➜ see § 28 of the terms and conditions of insurance._

*Travel expenses following immobilisation of vehicle*

_ADAC will help you organise the return journey by train or airplane or get you a hire
car.Membership includes a first-class rail fare to the place of destination and back
to either the place of the incident or the ADACPlus member’s place of residence. It
also covers the travel expenses for the person collecting the vehicle. If, instead of
the railway or aircraft you use a hire car, we will provide an ADACClubMobile or
another vehicle free of charge for the duration (max. 7 days) of the vehicle
immobilisation if the incident occurs in Germany. In the event of an incident
abroad, we will cover the costs of a hire car for the direct return journey to your
place of residence up to € 500.00. Otherwise, we will arrange for a hire car. We
will cover € 52.00 per day of vehicle immobilisation, maximum 7 days or a total of
€ 364.00. Please note that for most car rentals, especially abroad, you will need a
credit card. In cases where the distance exceeds 1200 km, we will cover the air
fare to the ADACPlus member’s place of residence. In Germany, please call 
ADAC Munich on  (0 89) 76 76 70, abroad call the local ADAC assistance centre
(telephone number see cover of the ADACPlus service booklet) or ADAC-Munich
Germany* on (89) 22 22 22. Please send us the original tickets or car hire bills
along with a copy of the repair bill, the police report or the scrapping certificate.
➜ see § 29 of the terms and conditions of insurance._

*Vehicle recovery*

_Following a breakdown or accident or after your stolen vehicle is found, ADAC 
will organise recovery. Experienced ADAC-appointed contractors will return your
vehicle to your place of residence. In addition, we cover the towing costs to the
storage site and the storage and security fees. In Germany call ADAC Munich on 
(0 89) 76 76 70, abroad call the local ADAC assistance centre (telephone number
see cover of the ADACPlus service booklet) or ADAC Munich Germany* on (89) 
22 22 22. Before your vehicle is returned, make sure the damage and the repair-
worthiness are assessed by a garage. Keep vehicle data, collection address and
precise destination address ready. For recovery from abroad, leave your key,
registration certificate and a luggage list in the vehicle.
➜ see § 30 of the terms and conditions of insurance_

*Customs clearance and vehicle scrapping abroad*

_In the event of a total loss abroad, ADAC will take care of any formalities with
authorities and bear the customs duties and the charges for scrapping, towing and
storage. If required, we also take care of your luggage. Call the local ADAC
assistance centre (telephone number see cover of the ADACPlus service booklet)
or ADAC Munich Germany* on (89) 22 22 22. Please keep the vehicle data and
the exact storage address ready.
➜ see § 33 of the terms and conditions of insurance_

The following terms and conditions that relate to the above are a translation from German so some of the phrasing is a little strange, but the meaning is clear:

*With what services will we help you throughout Europe, where the protected vehicle has a breakdown or an accident and is no longer driveable or was stolen? *

_Section 23 Incident or accident assistance 

1. The protected vehicle can no longer be driven because of a breakdown or an accident within the scope of Europe. 
2. We cover the cost for the restoration of the car at the damage through an auxiliary vessel up to a total of €200, (including to and from departure and the board of small auxiliary vehicles, materials). 
3. The protection extends in Germany to all eligible drivers, where they do not already enjoy such protection as ADAC members. 

Section 24 Assistance for lost or damaged car keys 

1.The vehicle can be protected within the scope of Europe if the vehicle can no longer be driven because of the loss, theft or defect of the key. 
2. We assist in the procurement of a replacement key or the restoration of the car on the damage to and take over for up to a total of €120. The cost of the replacement keys themselves we do not cover. 
3. The same applies to immobilizers and vehicle keys, which are included in the vehicle. 

Section 25 Towing 

1.The protected vehicle is within the scope of Europe and is no longer driveable because of a breakdown, an accident or there was a theft, whether damaged or undamaged, recovered (not yet in foreign ownership). 
2. We cover the costs of towing up to the total of €200. The cost of transporting luggage and 
contents will be added up to a total of €200, if shipment with the vehicle is not possible. 
3.Necessary backup and Toll charges will be accepted. Under backup charge is the cost 
incurred to prevent further damage to the vehicle. 
4. Costs for vehicles and their cargo, which were seized by police or have been impounded will not be covered. 
5. The protection extends in Germany to all eligible drivers, where they do not already enjoy such protection as ADAC members. 

Section 26 Salvage 

1. The protected vehicle is within the scope of Europe because of a breakdown, an accident or theft (not yet in foreign ownership) of the road and can only be abandoned under a special technical expense for the towing provider. 
2. We assume the cost of the mountains in unlimited amounts, even for baggage and cargo. 
3. The protection extends in Germany to all eligible drivers, where they do not already enjoy such protection as ADAC members. 

Section 27 Accommodation costs following vehicle failure 

1. The protected vehicle is within the scope of Europe and cannot be driven because of a breakdown or an accident and is not in a running state, or it was stolen. If the damage is in Germany it occurred at least 50 km (distance) away from your residence.  The member and the legitimate occupants must stay overnight. Upon request, we provide a Hotel. 
2. We find a hotel and cover the additional costs caused overnight, for a maximum of 3 nights, up to €65 per person per night. 
3. Can the drivers of the vehicle on the day after the damage and repair is not possible pursuant to Section 29, we cover the cost of replacing the overnight accommodation by travel up to a total of €65. 
4. The repair bill of the protected vehicle is to be submitted together with the total bill for accommodation. For theft is a police statement is required. 

Section 28 Short trips following vehicle failure 

1. You or the legitimate occupants must be within the scope of Europe and trips are added because of a breakdown, an accident or a theft of the protected vehicle. 
2. We cover the cost per claim for additional public transportation and taxis up to a total of €30. 
3.The taxi tickets and documents are submitted. 

Section 29 Travel expenses following vehicle failure 

1.The protected vehicle is within the scope of Europe because of a breakdown and can not longer be driven nor in a state to be running again or used the day after the damage developed. The breakdown, if in Germany, occurred at least 50 km (distance) from your residence. You or the legitimate occupants can continue to travel or go home. 
2. If you choose the train for the journey to your destination and return to the damage, we will cover the train tickets. 
We will refund the 1st train travel Class for you and the legitimate occupants, including baggage and Load. 
The railway transportation will also be paid if instead you travel back to your residence. In this case you w ill be covered for one person to pick up the repaired vehicle in addition to rail travel from damage to residence. 
3. If the damage is at least 1200 km away from your place of residence, you can choose to take the train or plane for the return to your residence. We take care of the tickets and cover  the Flight cost for economy class for you and the legitimate occupants, including cargo and baggage. 
4. You can also choose to rent a car or use the train instead of the airplane. 
a) When an incident occurs in Germany we provide, for the duration of the vehicle failure, up to 7 days, an ADACClubMobil or other vehicle available for use free of charge. 
b) When an incident occurs abroad, we cover the costs of rental cars directly to your homeward journey up to €500. 
c) Otherwise, we will provide you with a rental car. It will be for each day of the Vehicle failure up to €52, over a maximum of 7 days, a total of up to €364. 
5. The repair bill of the protected vehicle is to be submitted, with the total bills repair bill or scrapping certificate. A police statement is required to confirm if there is a theft.

Section 30 Vehicle Recovery

1. The protected vehicle is within the scope of Europe and because of a breakdown or an accident can no longer be driven, it will be recovered subject to the following conditions:
a) the damage was assessed by a garage; 
b) there is no total loss pursuant to Section 1, No. 2. The replacement value before delivery of administrative services us in Germany generally accepted valuation automotive systems found; 
c) in case of damage in Germany the protected vehicle was not able to continue the journey the day after the damage; 
d) for an incident abroad, the protected vehicle was so badly damaged that a repair 
within a radius of 50 km from the damage within 3 working days is not feasible, and a parts shipment under Section 32 is not enough;
2. We transport the vehicle with luggage and cargo by a contractor from ADAC to a storage site at a repair workshop at your residence. The vehicle can also be repaired at your destination. It will be transported there, if there is no higher cost. 
3. Where necessary, we ensure that your vehicle does not suffer damage being  towed from Storage site from where the vehicle travels. 
a) In Germany we will do the towing ourselves.
b) Abroad, we will act on your behalf and appoint a towing company. We will be reimbursed for the towing cost. 
4. Necessary security fees and administrative services and toll charges are also covered through our organization. 
5. If baggage and cargo cannot be transported together with the vehicle, we arrange for a separate transportation to your residence or destination and cover these costs to the value of rail freight. 
6. The benefits are also provided when the protected vehicle is found after a theft, whether 
damaged or undamaged, has not yet been transferred into foreign ownership and total damage is not available. 
_

_Section 33 Customs Clearance and Vehicle Scrapping.  (not in Germany) 

1. The vehicle can be covered within the scope of Europe due to a total damage after mishap, accident or theft if it will not be brought back from abroad. 
2. We cover the execution and the cost of demolition and clearance as well as the costs of transportation of damage. Through our performance management organization customs charges are refunded. If there is residual income from the demolition costs it will be paid to you. We cover baggage and cargo transport to your residence, when transport together with you is not possible and accept the cost of transportation to the value of the Rail freight. 
3. A clearance or demolition takes place unless statutory provisions preclude or 
Vehicle theft in accordance with foreign ownership is transferred. 
4. The theft is to be confirmed by police evidence. 
_

So ADAC should assist with this situation, as it's a service for members. It seems that this information should be passed to Carol's insurers so that they know the score.

I hope this clears the air and is helpful for you Carol - I know it's long winded but is pretty unambiguous.

Good luck!


----------



## Tbear (May 31, 2014)

The amounts quoted do not seem very generous. Seems like a tarp and roll of sticky will be covered but not a new roof.

Richard


----------



## Canalsman (May 31, 2014)

Tbear said:


> The amounts quoted do not seem very generous. Seems like a tarp and roll of sticky will be covered but not a new roof.
> 
> Richard



But ADAC is not insurance cover - the insurers have to decide whether or not the vehicle is permanently repaired ...


----------



## Tbear (May 31, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> But ADAC is not insurance cover - the insurers have to decide whether or not the vehicle is permanently repaired ...



2. We cover the costs of towing up to the total of €200. The cost of transporting luggage and 
contents will be added up to a total of €200, if shipment with the vehicle is not possible. 

That would hardly have made a dent in my claim is what I meant. Sorry for putting it in a tongue in cheek manner.

Richard


----------



## runnach (May 31, 2014)

lebesset said:


> system in france is very easy , the insurances companies don't have their own staff , they employ private companies to inspect the vehicle at the garage where it has been taken , take photo's , Email report to insurance company/owner / putative repairer  ....giving reasonable repair cost locally ; insurance company then makes a decision ; whether or not the uk insurance company uses this system or not I cannot say
> 
> anything the ADAC man says is just a personal opinion ; sounds like the ' expert' [ which is what they are called in france ] HAS been called for monday ...can you be there carol ?..usually they do a round at fairly regular times , I had one last week , was told he came at 10 , arrived at 11 and I was there to have my say ;presumably you know where the vehicle is and could get the receptionist at the hotel to phone and ask what time he is expected carol ...one good thing is that these vehicles are more valuable in france and he might think it better to repair whereas they would scrap in the uk
> 
> incidentally [ maybe you have already said ] is it is a body repairers rather than a mechanical type garage ?


 If you re read, I am well aware of the relationship between loss adjusters and insurance companies. 

Channa


----------



## spigot (May 31, 2014)

Hi Carol,
Been off grid in the sticks in Spain.
             Sorry to hear about your predicament darling, ' there by the grace of God go I'
Got lost in Sitges, I was concentrating on the satnag instructions when Marguerite cries out 'Can you get under that bridge?', I then see the sign 2.6 metres, I manage to do a 3 point turn holding up the traffic & escaped.
I would have removed the top 6 inches of my roof.
I hope you get it sorted soon & get the van repaired, it's one of the nicest little vans we have ever seen.
Love from Mike & Marguerite x


----------



## Martin P (May 31, 2014)

I have a workshop just outside Bicester
I imagine if you decide to try to drive it home you would be coming past me on the M40
If you need a re gaffer tape pitstop on your way FOC Just call. I will lay in a couple of rolls just in case!
PM for phone if you decide to go for it
And good luck whatever you decide


----------



## tribute11 (May 31, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## mark61 (May 31, 2014)

Will be leaving Kitzbuhel Sunday eve or Monday morning. 
Will call Carol Monday morning to arrange a time to meet and pick up Carol and belongings from van.

Have forgotten the name of the site, but there is a site where haulage companies bid for work. Had a Van bought back from Paris for about £500. May sound a lot but by the time you add up trailer hire, ferry and diesel, I wouldn't have saved much by doing it myself.


----------



## Herbenny (May 31, 2014)

OH Carol ....What a freakin nightmare for you. I have been up at a family wedding so not been on line so this is the first I have heard of your ordeal.:sad: I really hope you get it sorted and the situation looks more positive by Monday...whatever the outcome.

Thank god you are ok although understandably shaken to the core. I have read through the responses on here and its wonderful that there is so much help and advice and genuine concern for you.

Keep necking that vino my lovely and just get through to Monday as best you can and keep us posted. 

Mark61 you should be knighted :king: kind sir. 

and Carol it goes without saying if you get stranded in the South when you make back to the UK there is a spare comfy bed, a shoulder, and a few bottles with your name on it 


Jac xxx


----------



## carol (May 31, 2014)

Thanks all and thanks Phil for putting the ADAC stuff up. It's clear then that it is breakdown AND ACCIDENT recovery, so they're only fulfilling their responsibilities to me. They did offer me a car to carry on to my destination or to get home but when they agreed to fund the third night in the hotel I was told quite bluntly that my file was closed and no mention of the car. At the time I was just relieved that I didn't have to start worrying about hotel bills and accepted it and the instruction that I had to remove my van from the compound by 10'am the next morning. Only to be told by the insurers that they couldn't do that and the compound was was closed any way! Now I am wondering, depending on the van's destiny, could I get the hire car and actually go to the caravan which is what I wanted to do? If Mark comes and takes my van contents for me could I stay on. The insurers will pay for, or towards transport home. Does the fact that the ADAC guy said my file is closed mean I can't now take up the courtesy car? Obviously, my situation is not resolved and I am still in limbo, so surely they can't wash their hands of me? I don't want to be greedy, just get what I'm entitled to. I've paid insurance and breakdown cover for over 30 years, admittedly not to the companies involved now, and hardly claimed a thing. Can I handle another battle if ADAC refuse? Don't know.....Shall I just cut my losses and accept Mark's fantastic offer and call this "holiday" over?

What are people's thoughts?


----------



## vwalan (May 31, 2014)

best just get you and the van home . 
atleast then you know its all english speaking from then on . 
you do have to think the van can be fixed . 
might never be like it was but it should beable to be fixed.
see if you can get on the same ferry as mark . at least you will have company . and a shoulder to lean on .


----------



## Tezza33 (May 31, 2014)

Personally I would get the van home, depending what is offered by the insurance company you can then decide your best options, you say it is a 'lovely little van' but you have to realistically look at your options, replacing a fibreglass roof if you are paying for it yourself is not the same as the Insurance Company price, they will write it off as not viable but it doesn't mean the van is not repairable, how I wish somebody could be there with you, if the roof is not totally destroyed a good fibre glassing company could repair your existing roof but without us seeing it we are guessing, I would not be too optimistic about Monday, no decisions will be made because he will have to forward a report but please be there and speak to the assessor, at least you will have an idea of your options


----------



## carol (May 31, 2014)

Hi Tezza, the decision has already been made based on photos sent to the insurers. Don't even know who took them! They're not sending an assessor to the van. When I spoke to them on Friday they were waiting for the photos so the engineer could make a decision....and yes, I should just get home.....just sad didn't get my France fix!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 31, 2014)

carol said:


> .....just sad didn't get my France fix!


Go home and get yourself relaxed and together then please get your France fix, it is a beautiful Country for us, then try Germany as well, I have a Tomtom GO720 with Truck software on it which would detour you around low bridges, a Camperstop 20011 book with all the POI's installed plus all the wildcamping POI's, I would recommend them to you especially when you are on your own.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Carrol,

Would it be possible to prevail on Mark to drive back behind you to keep an eye on and support you at least until you reach UK. I am sure we could arrange a support network once you are back in the country.

Richard


----------



## mark61 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tbear said:


> Hi Carrol,
> 
> Would it be possible to prevail on Mark to drive back behind you to keep an eye on and support you at least until you reach UK. I am sure we could arrange a support network once you are back in the country.
> 
> Richard



Happy to do that. Other option I suppose is hire a trailer in kent and go back and get the van. 
Will chat with Carol on Monday morning and what ever Carol decides I'll be happy to help. 

Here is the site where you can get quotes for recovery. 
Couriers | Delivery Services | Cheap Courier Auction Site UK


----------



## Tbear (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Sorry if I put you on the spot but you are a complete Star.

Richard


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 1, 2014)

*another knight.*

Wow! Another knight in shining armour to the rescue of a damsel in distress King Arthur and that lot sat at that round table would be so proud. Carol sir Galahad is on his way.


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't thank him enough! Still don't know what I'm doing with the van. If it is possible to tarp and gaffer i will do and drive it back, tho where to I'm not sure. There are so many issues I find it hard to get my head round. Charlie has also very kindly offered to come over and drive it back for me. The first big decision is tomorrow when the insurers get back. If they write it off, the likelihood of them offering a realistic payout is negligible and the advice is don't accept it. But will they pay for storage and all the time hotel bill mounting up while I try to negotiate. I know in the end it's only money and as people keep saying , at least I'm ok, but like most of us on here I can't afford to lose it and need to be able to replace the van. 

According to the T and Cs that Phil posted yesterday I think ADAC still have a responsibility too but as I've said they think they've closed the case and don't know if I've got the energy to take them on.

Beam me up, Scotty! Please!


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 1, 2014)

carol said:


> I can't thank him enough! Still don't know what I'm doing with the van. If it is possible to tarp and gaffer i will do and drive it back, tho where to I'm not sure. There are so many issues I find it hard to get my head round. Charlie has also very kindly offered to come over and drive it back for me. The first big decision is tomorrow when the insurers get back. If they write it off, the likelihood of them offering a realistic payout is negligible and the advice is don't accept it. But will they pay for storage and all the time hotel bill mounting up while I try to negotiate. I know in the end it's only money and as people keep saying , at least I'm ok, but like most of us on here I can't afford to lose it and need to be able to replace the van.
> 
> According to the T and Cs that Phil posted yesterday I think ADAC still have a responsibility too but as I've said they think they've closed the case and don't know if I've got the energy to take them on.
> 
> Beam me up, Scotty! Please!



i have spoke to my sister and you would be more than welcome to put the van at her cottage if it helps you in any way xx i can give you exact address if you decide to do it, i think tho the only trouble is you are about 100 km away, not sure if it will help at all, but it may give you some breathing space if you decide to leave it there xx if there is a convey to get you home, i am happy to help on route xx


----------



## Tbear (Jun 1, 2014)

If they want to scrap it of for economical reasons would it be possible to get them to cover you for the drive home and then scrap it here so you can buy it back and get it repaired. An insurance repair at a main dealer would cost insurance a fortune. For you to get the local guys to sort it for you may be much less. That is if you want to! You may never want to see another Camper ever again. 

Richard


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 1, 2014)

Tbear said:


> If they want to scrap it of for economical reasons would it be possible to get them to cover you for the drive home and then scrap it here so you can buy it back and get it repaired. An insurance repair at a main dealer would cost insurance a fortune. For you to get the local guys to sort it for you may be much less. That is if you want to! You may never want to see another Camper ever again.
> 
> Richard



She will, she's strong as an ox is our Carol, being a woman on her own out there is a biggy, as the saying goes, what does't kill you makes you stronger, or summat like that, knowing that she has the support from most of the members on here is a massive help.


----------



## runnach (Jun 1, 2014)

kimbowbill said:


> She will, she's strong as an ox is our Carol, being a woman on her own out there is a biggy, as the saying goes, what does't kill you makes you stronger, or summat like that, knowing that she has the support from most of the members on here is a massive help.



Wild Camping.....The Wild, fun & friendly motorhome COMMUNITY.

Certainly seems we have a community, 

It is of course stressful whenever we have a bump etc, To the insurers, Adac and garages its all business, peoples emotions are rarely considered.

It is great to see so many people offering tangible help.

Channa


----------



## Tbear (Jun 1, 2014)

Our problem was French garage wanting to do silly amount of work for silly money. English garage said - DIY - Kseal - £9.99 - Sorted. Cannot promise the GRP man will work for that money but the insurance must know the scam they are working and see it may well be cheaper to get you home. ADAC and your insurance will want positive publicity on the WWW.

Richard


----------



## mark61 (Jun 1, 2014)

Leaving Kitzbuhel sometime this afternoon. Be in Metz tonight, so will be about 4 or 5 hours away tomorrow..


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

Looking forward to meeting you Mark, wish the circumstances were different!

Can I also say a public "Thanks" to Pochaie from the forum who is somewhere in this wonderful country, and has been keeping in touch. Thanks Steve


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 1, 2014)

*imagine this*

This is to spur you on. Imagine your van is left there you return next year for a holiday and you spot a fro-  no sorry a French couple driving round in a lovely restored green VW as a northerner how pi**ed off will you be. YOU FIGHT for that camper and get it back here its yours don't give up. :drive::drive::drive::drive:


----------



## wildman (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh dear Carol, I wish I was closer I'm sure a temp fibreglass repair would sort you out, personally I'd tie it down with ratchet straps tape it up and drive at least to the ferry. Once in England get it seen to or even limp home. Don't give up on the old girl there is lots of trips left in her yet. At least in the UK there are people who can help. I always assumed if it could not be repaired it would be repatriated. I did not expect ADAC to default on their obligations. It is obviously a language barrier causing the problem as the damage does not appear (From what I've read) to be structural. I think a lot of people now will try to limp home after a temp repair rather than try to get repatriated. ALL insurance companies try to evade their responsibilities it is not just ADAC.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 1, 2014)

i found it best to cope without recovery etc . they put too many sneaky clauses in . its very often cheaper to be just dragged to a local garage and fixed . once insurance or recovery companies get involved it can just escalate . 
i was doing recovery for years when i had the garage , brought in lots of work. 
but it did convince me not to bother to pay for any when i shut the garage .


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 1, 2014)

Would it be possible to post any pictures of the damage on here, then maybe some one with the right skills could at least give there opinions on it.!

jt


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

No haven't forgotten David but presume it's not in their diary as it's not a definite I'll be going home that way, and don't want to have to worry about phoning to cancel an appointment. 

Of course insurance first, but if the van had to stay, a hire car to get home would be a godsend. Another option has come up. Some acquaintances in Brittany in Neant sur Yval have said I can store van there if necessary, tho as you'll know it's a 4 hour drve. I'm still assuming that it will drive!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 1, 2014)

carol said:


> According to the T and Cs that Phil posted yesterday I think ADAC still have a responsibility too but as I've said they think they've closed the case and don't know if I've got the energy to take them on.
> 
> Beam me up, Scotty! Please!



I've re-read your original post where you indicated to us that an insurance write-off was proposed. If you communicated that  info to ADAC when you called them then I suspect that is why they closed the case- quite rightly as your ins co. should now take over responsibility. 
John


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

It was ADAC who called it a write off before the insurers had seen it. You seem to be implying that I'm misusing ADAC. If you read the t and Cs that admin posted it states that they have a responsibility in a breakdown or accident. As I said in an earlier post I've paid for insurance and breakdown for over 30 years and thankfully for me and them I've hardly claimed, so I don't need to be made to feel out of order or guilty to get as much support, both practical and financial as I can.


----------



## lebesset (Jun 1, 2014)

quite right carol ....as far as I can see your only error was to listen to the ADAC man . it's not his business ! to be fair he was probably only trying to be helpful


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 1, 2014)

carol said:


> It was ADAC who called it a write off before the insurers had seen it. You seem to be implying that I'm misusing ADAC. If you read the t and Cs that admin posted it states that they have a responsibility in a breakdown or accident. As I said in an earlier post I've paid for insurance and breakdown for over 30 years and thankfully for me and them I've hardly claimed, so I don't need to be made to feel out of order or guilty to get as much support, both practical and financial as I can.



Carol I don't think anyone is suggesting that and your post sounds like your getting worked up again go have a glass of wine get off the forum for a few hours and try to chill out nothing you can do until tomorrow when hopefully the cavalry will arrive and you will have some English speaking human company that will make you feel better if I could I would have been on the first plane over there just so you weren't alone . does your room have en suite go have a nice bubble bath. :heart::heart:


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 1, 2014)

*Mobile bar*

Hi,

I think we need to fly campervanannie out with her Mobile Mobility Bar to cheer her up,keep your chin up Carol not long to go now we are all behind you,

Regards Snowbirds.:dance::dance::ninja::ninja:







campervanannie said:


> Carol I don't think anyone is suggesting that and your post sounds like your getting worked up again go have a glass of wine get off the forum for a few hours and try to chill out nothing you can do until tomorrow when hopefully the cavalry will arrive and you will have some English speaking human company that will make you feel better if I could I would have been on the first plane over there just so you weren't alone . does your room have en suite go have a nice bubble bath. :heart::heart:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 1, 2014)

carol said:


> It was ADAC who called it a write off before the insurers had seen it. You seem to be implying that I'm misusing ADAC.



Quite the opposite. To use the approach taken by another erudite fellow on here, if you read my post again you will see that I used 'if you had' and 'I suspect' to indicate a possible misunderstanding on ADAC's part. I also read and extracted the relevant T&C sections and posted them for your perusal.
I trust that matters will be sorted out soon.
John


----------



## Tbear (Jun 1, 2014)

Don't worry carol. We are all behind you. I suspect most of us have had to do a very quick lane change to avoid those bloody tunnels. You cannot see the hight or lack of until the last second so if you miss the warning sign in amongst all the others???

Its a very rare occasion that we all agree on this site so it must be a Good Omen. Not too much of the Red tonight though. Need to have a clear head in the morning and we don't want any of those French blokes taking advantage of you. 

Richard


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks all and apologies to simply loco for being a bit sensitive...and don't worry will be off the vino. I'm even eating to get my strength up for tomorrow! 

I HAVE TO LEAVE THE HOTEL AT MID DAY so WONT HAVE INTERNET AFTER THAT. WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF THOSE THAT CAN, TUNE IN FOR DREADED INSURERS DECISION!


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks David, will do...merci!


----------



## mark61 (Jun 1, 2014)

In Metz. 
Carol, will call you in the morning. I'll call about 9 ish. Probably going to go through Belgium to avoid tolls. Not sure yet.


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

mark61 said:


> In Metz.
> Carol, will call you in the morning. I'll call about 9 ish. Probably going to go through Belgium to avoid tolls. Not sure yet.



Cheers Mark, don't rush for me! Speak tomorrow


----------



## carol (Jun 1, 2014)

Just thought, maybe call a bit later cos will have heard from insurers by then.....cheers


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 1, 2014)

Good luck Carol , hope all goes well tommorrow , always welcome to call by en route to Yorkshire , we're 2 mins from J20 M62 ... and  I make a mean cuppa


----------



## jennyp19 (Jun 2, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## daisymini (Jun 2, 2014)

good luck Carol ..!!  I hope all goes well today and you finally get things sorted the way you want them..got my fingers crossed for ya...


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 2, 2014)

*Good wishes*

Hi Carol,

Good luck today thinking of you.

John & Pat Snowbirds.:wave::wave:


----------



## Ems (Jun 2, 2014)

Just catching up on this.  Sorry to hear of your accident, hope you manage to get sorted and get you and your van home soon.


----------



## carol (Jun 2, 2014)

*Still waiting....*

Spoken to insurers. They've raised my hopes but left it hanging til more discussions with the engineer. They want me to get it back to the UK and talked about temporary repairs which they told me on Friday that no garage wood take on.......my stomach is churning! Fingers and toes crossed everybody!


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 2, 2014)

*carol*

I'll even cross my boobies if it helps but ask them to hurry up as its quite painful. :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## carol (Jun 2, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I'll even cross my boobies if it helps but ask them to hurry up as its quite painful. :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:



You're a Yorkshire lass, you can take it! God, I wish they'd hurry up! It's going to be even worse now if they say no...


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good luck, I will be glad when you get it home, I even dreamt about it last night

The only problem with gaffer tape is from being a temporary repair it becomes almost permanent, I didn't close my top box once in Leucate and because it gets windy at times down there the lid flew open and ripped off fortunately missing any following cars, I didn't want to just tape it closed so fashioned an hinge out of gaffer tape, it was three years and 30.000 miles before I put new hinges on

Gaffer tape will get you home but you might be at Rutland Water in July with it still on:dance:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 2, 2014)

carol said:


> You're a Yorkshire lass, you can take it! God, I wish they'd hurry up! It's going to be even worse now if they say no...



Phew that's a relief my boobies will never be the same again. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't read all the other pages of this thread so my apologies if this has already been suggested. If you are worried/unsure about insurance ete etc about driving a vehicle with no roof in france to the ferry so you can get it home safely you could always pay a local recovery/depanage service to transport you to the ferry terminal and then all you have to do is drive on and off the ferry.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

It is page 21 on mine, but with all the talk about boobies I thought it might be page 3


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 2, 2014)

Page 21 on mine young David but who's counting.:heart:


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2014)

But that alternative poet D. Trotter had the perfect riposte, "He who dares wins"


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 2, 2014)

HP 7" tablet it cries if I put too much on a page. XX :heart:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

I keep meaning to change mine but I haven't yet


A Volkswagen Campervan driver was driving along on a road in Rouen France. A sign came up that read " Low Bridge Ahead."
Before she realised it, the bridge was directly ahead and she got stuck under it.
Cars were backed up for miles. Finally, a police car arrived.
The policeman got out of his car and walked to the campervan and said to the driver, "Got stuck, hey?"
Carol said, "No, I was delivering this bridge and ran out of petrol"

sorry but I did wait for the good news first
I will get my own taxi View attachment 23017View attachment 23018


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 2, 2014)

carol said:


> Spoken to insurers. They've raised my hopes but left it hanging til more discussions with the engineer. They want me to get it back to the UK and talked about temporary repairs which they told me on Friday that no garage wood take on.......my stomach is churning! Fingers and toes crossed everybody!




Carol whatever they say go for the best bit of getting you back to UK as soon as poss. From there if they agree to get you home great news. If they don't go that far there will be plenty of help over here from your thousands of buddies. I am sure we will get you back somehow. Good luck, will be looking for good news when I get signals.
.... Tom .... xx ....


----------



## tobeornot2be (Jan 28, 2016)

*Low bridge*

Hi there same thing happened to me in ruene in déc. Crunched the roof in .drove home and am now repairing it .you have my sympathy .regards terry


----------



## carol (Jan 28, 2016)

Blimey, tobeornot2b, strange to see that thread resurrected, bringing back so many memories! Sorry to hear of your accident.


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi carol,

Made me look up too Carol,we were their only  two days ago,I thought of you when I took the wrong road around Rouen and ended up in the port then saw this and thought o no carol has done it again.

Regards Snowbirds.:dance:






carol said:


> Blimey, tobeornot2b, strange to see that thread resurrected, bringing back so many memories! Sorry to hear of your accident.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 29, 2016)

It could only be this forum that includes poems from Robert Burns and quotes from William Shakespeare in a thread about low bridges:rolleyes2:


----------



## carol (Jan 29, 2016)

snowbirds said:


> Hi carol,
> 
> Made me look up too Carol,we were their only  two days ago,I thought of you when I took the wrong road around Rouen and ended up in the port then saw this and thought o no carol has done it again.
> 
> Regards Snowbirds.:dance:



God forbid I ever do it again! If I ever do I'm going to just get out of the van and walk away! To Beach Head probably! You should be in my van when I go through tunnels or low bridges.....it's a scream, literally!


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 29, 2016)

carol said:


> Blimey, tobeornot2b, strange to see that thread resurrected, bringing back so many memories! Sorry to hear of your accident.



This thread is a ICON it will never disappear


----------

